# Alle Dateien auf einem Webserver auflisten



## danielm (21. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem (Ich habe zwar die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber ich wusste auch nicht so recht wo nach ich genau suchen soll), ich habe eine URL: 
http://www.uni-kassel.de/presse/work/lageplan/bilder/

In diesem Verzeichniss sind mehrere Dateien aufgelistet, jetzt möchte ich gerne mit PHP alle Dateinamen ausgeben, ist das irgendwie möglich? Und wenn ja wie? 

mfg Daniel


----------



## Unicate (21. September 2005)

```
$handle = opendir("http://www.uni-kassel.de/presse/work/lageplan/bilder");
      while ($file = readdir ($handle))
      {
        if($file != "." && $file != "..")
        {
          $files[] = $file;
        }
      }
      closedir($handle);
```
musst natürlich leserechte auf diesen ordner haben...


----------



## danielm (21. September 2005)

Ja, Leserechte hab ich, aber es geht trotzdem nicht... So hatte ich das nämlich auch schon versucht 

Fehlermeldung:
Warning: opendir(http://www.uni-kassel.de/presse/work/lageplan/bilder) [function.opendir]: failed to open dir: not implemented in /home/WWW/docs/hrz/db4/extern/lageplan/suche/show_object.php on line 17


----------



## Unicate (21. September 2005)

liegt die php die das script ausführt auf dem selben server? oder woanders?


----------



## danielm (21. September 2005)

Nee, das Script liegt auf einem andern Server


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. September 2005)

Da das Script auf einem anderen Server wuerde ich folgende Moeglichkeiten vorschlagen:

Falls der andere Server bei Zugriff auf das Verzeichnis die Verzeichnisliste darstellt koenntest Du mittels fsockopen() verbinden und diese Liste auswerten.
Wenn Du FTP-Zugriff hast koenntest Du, falls verfuegbar, mit den FTP-Funktionen von PHP arbeiten. Oder, falls Dir die FTP-Funktionen nicht zur Verfuegung stehen mit meiner Klasse fuer FTP-Zugriff. Die Klasse benoetigt in der vorliegenden Version jedoch PHP5. Mit ein paar Aenderungen kann die aber auch unter PHP4 genutzt werden.


----------

